# Babycurus jacksoni



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

These are neat little communal scorpions. I have 3 now but plan to get more and start breeding them.



Just dug up this pic I took a couple months ago of a molting B jacksoni. Neato huh?  









As you can see in this pic, 1 has already molted, 1 is in the process and the other hasn't molted yet.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

very nice pics, love the shedding shot!

Looks like those beasts can pack one hell of a punch!


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

I would say they can too. I sure don't wanna find out lol


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I found THIS the other day while searching the internet, some quite interesting reads. Thought you might be interested Brian.

Just shows how careful you have to be around these things. just a silly little mistake can really screw you up! There is also a "bite report" somewhere else on the site.

The only time i've been bitten by anything remotly nasty was an assassin bug. Fel like a bad nettle sting that didn't go away for a day or two. Nothing too bad but i definatley wasnt going to make the same mistake again!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Very nice scorpions


----------



## BrianS (Apr 7, 2005)

Talk about a little glutton lol. It has 1 cricket 1/2 ate and has another one it's holding on for desert!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

That cricket must be shitting itself!


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

those scorpians are really cool. I especially like the molting picture


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

very nice

and lets see a full tank shot


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Very nice Rustys
i kept some time ago, very interesting scorps.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet, i love feeding pics!


----------

